# Lost works...and found



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Which are your favorites? I am partial to Haydn's C major Cello Concerto. It was in Haydn's thematic catalog, but lost until the parts were found in 1961. One of the great cello concertos!

There are others. Your favorites?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

It's surely premature, but I was very excited to hear that the original ending of Cherubini's Medea was revealed under the veil of black ink. Haven't heard but snippets of a midi file. But the revised ending is so magnificently dramatic--worthy of Euripides!--that I'd love to hear a full performance with the original ending restored. I don't care if Cherubini would protest: and he most surely would.

Maybe this doesn't count. But let's just pretend that it does.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven's fourth Leonore Overture -- the so-called "lost Leonore." That's the one Poe was contemplating when the raven tapped at his door.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoy the 40 part mass by the renaissance composer Alessandro Striggio, which resurfaced only in the last five years or so.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*Lost works...and found*

Apologies in advance for being off point, but when I saw the heading of this thread, what I first thought of was,

*Cherubini's Idiot Strings and Both Mittens, for Oboe 
da caccia and string quintet, found in locker at Waterloo Station.*


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

All those concertos Paul Wittgenstein put in his sock-drawer because he did not have the abilities to play or understand them!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ptr said:


> All those concertos Paul Wittgenstein put in his sock-drawer because he did not have the abilities to play or understand them!/ptr


YES! Including my highly favored somewhat 'orphaned' Prokofiev Concerto No. 4, a brilliant piece.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Messe Solenelle by Berlioz - forgotten since Berlioz apparently dismissed the work in the late 1820's, I believe a copy of the score was found in an organ loft in Belgium during the 1990s. Although overshadowed by the great Requiem and Te Deum, I think this was a very assured work from someone barely out of his teens and a rediscovery of real significance.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I suggest the most excellent trio sonatas of Jan Dismas Zelenka, an almost exact contemporary of Bach, who admired his work. Not exactly "lost" but kept under lock and key by their royal owners. Telemann tried to publish some of Zelenka's music but was rebuffed.

Anyway, faded from memory and forgotten until rediscovered by Smetana and growing in popularity since the 1960s. There are several excellent recordings available now. Highly contrapuntal, energetic, and virtuosic.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Haydn's C major cello concerto, as already mentioned. It's incredible to me that such a great piece was lost.
Schumann's violin concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ptr said:


> All those concertos Paul Wittgenstein put in his sock-drawer because he did not have the abilities to play or understand them!
> 
> /ptr


So that's what happened to Hindemith's op. 29 - I've a list of the composer's works and was intrigued when this entry included the comment 'manuscript privately owned'. Although I had assumed it was written for Wittgenstein it never occurred to me that it might have been the man himself who actually held on to it despite never playing the work - at least the Prokofiev was offered to someone else. Perhaps he simply forgot all about it and there's no mention of Hindemith ever pursuing the matter thereafter.

Hopefully a recording will be made eventually now that it's available for performance since the score was found while rooting around his widow's papers.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Hopefully a recording will be made eventually now that it's available for performance since the score was found while rooting around his widow's papers.


Think that there is a recording of this with Leon Fleischer on Ondine!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> All those concertos Paul Wittgenstein put in his sock-drawer because he did not have the abilities to play or understand them!
> 
> /ptr


Yes, Wittgenstein left a few recordings - including several of Ravel´s Left Hand Concerto - and they tend to show a surprising lack of technique in his playing. In the case of Ravel, the early recording with Walter is probably his best 



, but still quite irregular.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Yes, Wittgenstein left a few recordings - including several of Ravel´s Left Hand Concerto - and they tend to show a surprising lack of technique in his playing. In the case of Ravel, the early recording with Walter is probably his best
> 
> 
> 
> , but still quite irregular.


I think You are quite right, I have a faint memory having read somewhere that it was papa Karl's wealth that allowed Paul to pursue his career by "ordering" left handed concertos form several the famous and lesser known composers of the period! (And subsequently sockdrawering the ones he did not like or understand)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A third voice for Haydn's Cello Concerto in C. What a terrific upbeat work! Makes me smile every time! A shame so many folks didn't ever get a chance to experience it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

I still need to hear Liszt's 3rd piano concerto


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The four "late" symphonies by Muzio Clementi.

http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/issues/96may/clementi/clementi.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Messe Solenelle by Berlioz - forgotten since Berlioz apparently dismissed the work in the late 1820's, I believe a copy of the score was found in an organ loft in Belgium during the 1990s. Although overshadowed by the great Requiem and Te Deum, I think this was a very assured work from someone barely out of his teens and a rediscovery of real significance.


Apparently dismissed, but that didn't stop him from raiding it for subsequent pieces for the rest of his life.

It's a fascination of mine, composers who raid their own works. And Berlioz and Prokofiev and Beethoven all three had one particular work that they raided most frequently.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not lost but vindictively withheld: The nearly complete draft of the balance of Berg's Lulu.


----------

